# Great Lakes largemouth Series events July 1st and 15th



## Ohio Ice (Feb 8, 2009)

I wanted to remind everyone that we have an Central Erie event on July 1st out of West Harbor and Cleveland Division event on July 15th out of Edgewater.

You only have to fish 4 events to qaulify for the championship. You can mix and match between West Harbor, Edgewater and Detroit River. If you can only fish 3 events, you can buy into a fourth event and also qualify.

You can view all the schedules, rules and past results at www.greatlakeslargemouthseries.com

It is ok to register at the ramp on the day of any event. We ask you to register 1 hour before safe light.

If you have any question please call me at 614-361-5548.


----------



## KingFisher89 (Feb 22, 2007)

Looking forward to the tourny out of west harbor


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Looking VERY forward to that west harbor tourny.....its been a long spring in waiting!!!! See you guys sunday!


----------



## perfcetion (May 3, 2006)

Isn't there events out of West Harbor the 8th & 22nd as well?? 3 in one month on that division equals expensive month..


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Yes there is three during July......and you do not have to fish every tournament too make it into the championship.....more tournaments help out people who can only fish during certain times so they can make the championship.

Do you fish these tournys perfcetion????


----------



## perfcetion (May 3, 2006)

Yep.. We (Hookerz Tackle) are also a sponsor of all the events.. Just did not realize there was that many scheduled for July was all.. I won't be able to fish all of them but will fish this weekend and maybe the one at the end of the month.. I have OBFN the weekend of 15th out of the bay.. Not sure the ol fishing fund could sustain 4 events in a row on Erie.. lol


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

haha ya.....i understand completely.....unfortunately in our category fishing is more of a fun/somewhat competitive nature....itd be different if we were fishing for $50,000 or more.....thatd be one hell of a payday....still $1,000 is nice! We sponsor the tournaments as well!!!! My partner "kingfisher89" and I will be at every tourny!! We cannot wait.....been fishing our tails off for this wknd lol so hopefully we make a good showing! See you there perfcetion!!!


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Ill be there see ya guys sunday.......


----------



## perfcetion (May 3, 2006)

Sounding like a good turn out is in order..


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Anyone know how many teams so far?


----------



## perfcetion (May 3, 2006)

David any idea on intended start time for Sunday?? I say 545 - 6 am at very latest..


----------

